# Bowmaster portable bow press?????



## Derek Yantha (Feb 24, 2005)

Am I able or allowed to use it on My Mathews LX? Or should I go to a pro shop to use theirs? I am concerned about the limbs getting damaged


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have used mine on several different bows for years, don't see why it won't work on the lx, but would ask mathews to see what they say, might want to back out the limb bolts a few turns.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I've used one on my new XT, because I cann't press it in my apple press.


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

If your limbs are turned all the way down to max poundage, you should back them off 6-7 turns each before pressing, so you don't damage the limbs. I am speaking from experience-Mathews Q2XL. Bottom limb blew apart after I pressed it without backing the limbs off.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

now mathews says don't turn them out that much the threads are pulling through the riser stripping them out. 4 turns i think they say now. just a heads up.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I press my Outback with a bowmaster. I do back off 4 full turns before pressing to be on the safe side.


----------



## JC FROM PHX (Dec 5, 2005)

*bow press*

how about using on split limbs


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

4 turns because of coarse threads, they say it is just a precaution to back out the limbs, but is not needed!


----------



## Sfd_324 (Jul 22, 2003)

It will work on an LX..just be sure to put the leather pads in between the limb forks so you won't damage the finish/limb, and back off poundage some.

It will also press split limb bows as long as you have the split limb adapters.

I use it all the time on my Hoyt and my buddy's LX


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

They will work on almost anything. JC from PHX, you need the split limb adaptor brackets. They even work on parallel split limbs. On my bow I can pull my string and cables off before the limbs flex as much as they do at full draw. Using one on a Matthew's should be fine, but I would use the split limb brackets and back the limb bolts out. I don't like the idea of pulling on the cam slots in the limbs. That s about the weakest point of the limb. The brackets pull from the ends, just ahead of the axle holes (closer to the riser instead of closer to the limb tip). Much safer and less likely to cost you $$$$$$$. The best archery investment I ever made. If you get one you will be glad you did.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

I have two Bowmaster and one Detowis. The Bowmaster is the best on the market. I take one to any local shoots...Isacc Walton, or C.B.A. or where ever. I have had opportunity to help others with set-ups. I do my own tune-ups, lubrication of axles and limb pockets, change string or cables. With the BM there is nothing that you can't do. I wouldn't back off a limb bolt more than 4 turns, as stated earlier. I've witnessed a shop blow up 2 bows within an hour. What a TOOL; the shop owner...not the BM.


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*matthews*

i emailed them about a month ago and they said i didnt need to back the bolts off any....


----------

